# My First Setup



## Boktiet (11/6/16)

So after my visit to the friendly Vapeking today I just started my vaping journey. Here's to many more vape gear purchases.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (11/6/16)

Congratulations


----------



## Boktiet (11/6/16)

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Nice 1st setup bud  enjoy it, 1st of many many to come

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/16)

Great setup. Congrats. All the best with your vaping journey. Keep us updated.


----------



## Stephen (11/6/16)

Nice setup, enjoy your vape journey


----------



## Deckie (11/6/16)

Excellent first vape setup. You'll definitely enjoy the new gear & all the best with your vape journey & choice of a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/6/16)

Awesome setup - My first setup was a pink Vivi Nova on an ego style battery


----------



## Cerberus (11/6/16)

Nice!


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/6/16)

Nice setup bud. You cant go wrong with the rx. And protank still very new but so far no bad write ups on it.

Welcome to the vapelife bud.
Wish you many happy days of sunshine filled with clouds...

Vape on brother...


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Welcome @Boktiet 
Great setup!
Wishing you all the best with the vape journey


----------



## Boktiet (12/6/16)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I do have quick question. I am running the .5ohm ceramic coil. Reads at .6ohm and I am running at 40watt. After the second draw it starts spitting. Is my wattage too high? Made sure there are no leaks anywhere.


----------

